# Fishing ? a sport a pastime ?



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Why isn't fishing a sport to you ? Why can't it be competitive ? I'm not saying as a in a tournament nature but between you and the fish ? Why can't someone take it in that perspective ? I just have the belief to get good at what you do you have to take it seriously. I'm not saying get ticked off and snap your rod over your knee or be the John McEnroe of fishing. But what is wrong with having it being a highly competitive "sport".
When I get on a lake or river I see everything around me and I truly enjoy every thing in nature. I thank God for every second I get to enjoy it. I also take it as seriously as any big game hunter. If it was anything less I would be doing something else. It's my perspective , not anyone else's and I don't bother anyone so why is it wrong to many of you? If you think for one second I enjoy it less than you then you are mistaken. It doesn't always have to be that intense but it certainly is a way that I get the most pleasure.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I have debated entering some of the bass leagues to compete as I believe I can now hold my own, but decided I like bassin better not having to stress over things the whole time. I also am worried about paying dues and other costs and never winning it back. If I was good enough to become a professional, believe me, I would.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i had been raised with the thinking that fishing was a sport but these recent discussions have made me rethink also. a sport typically has a set of rules and a winner and loser. using this definition fishing is not a sport to me. i go out to be in nature and get away from the noise of the world. it is rather a hobby i dedicate myself to. i also do it because i enjoy being alone and thinking about deeper things.

to some though fishing may be a sport even a competitive one, but to each his own.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

youre just arguing about the definition of a sport, but packfish call fishing whatever you want dude. . .who gives a rat . . 


sm


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

southernman said:


> youre just arguing about the definition of a sport, but packfish call fishing whatever you want dude. . .who gives a rat . .
> 
> sm


How very cosmopolitan of you. :wink:

That being said, if golf and bowling are considered sports, why not fishing?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> southernman said:
> 
> 
> > youre just arguing about the definition of a sport, but packfish call fishing whatever you want dude. . .who gives a rat . .
> ...


golf and bowling have rules.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In that light, fishing also has rules (proc)...or LAWS, as it were.

However, I see it as a hobby, myself. I understand that others may see it as a sport and I don't have a problem with it.

The reason I choose to call it a hobby (or a passion, even) is because I do it to relax inside my busy brain. All week long, I'm burning out at work and towards the end of the week, my patience starts to wear thin, I don't seem as happy (normally pretty happy) and I almost get depressed. 

And then, on Saturday or Sunday, I fish and all that anxiety goes away and my head can "reset". Even if I'm hiking long distances, rocky shorelines, squirming my way out of mud bogs, or anything that uses up a lot of energy, I still get the renewed state of mind which allows me to physically heal more deeply while I enjoy a satisfying night's sleep for a few nights in a row.

Things that calm me down and get me to think more clearly or see with a new crispness are what I would consider (personally) hobbies.

For me, those things are playing music (guitar, drum, etc), visiting the mountains and canyons, and fishing. Well, those are the ones I can mention  .

If I were to see fishing as a sport, I would stop relaxing and I believe it would raise my stress level a bit. Now I'm expecting myself to catch fish everywhere I go and on every cast. If I don't, I've done something wrong and end up thinking myself to death over every move rather than just taking it in stride.

It's still up to the person fishing, but for me...Hobby all the way. And a **** good one.

Several of my other hobbies couldn't or wouldn't be viewed as "constructive" or "productive", but fishing is both. And cleansing, taboot.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's great. Stabbing the spool? You're evil. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're not kidding! You got my Vanish too!!!

That's okay, you can make it up to me by showing me how to nab a wiper next year. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Fatbass speaks the truth again.....


If I am trolling or fishing with the family it is relaxing and more of a pastime, I love to see my daughter and wife catch more fish than me. I have this one buddy I flyfish with that it is always a competition with him on who can catch the most or the biggest. He likes to run ahead of me to hit the next hole before I do. It really gets his goat when I pull a fish out of a pocket of water that he just fished and came up emtpy. One year at yellowstone I had caught about 8 fish from this one pool and he had caught none, even using the same flies. He got so mad he threw his fly rod into the river and stormed off to the truck. It was so funny to watch him come back with his tail between his legs 20 min later and have to retrive his rod. He did go on that day to land a few but he was so pissed the rest of the trip.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

fatbass said:


> ...My brothers have pushed me in the water to keep me from landing fish! I have purposely jabbed a knife into my little brothers reel spool and watched him lose a new lure on the first cast just so I could catch the first fish. :twisted: Isn't that what big brothers are for?! -()/>-


I didn't have any brothers (only a sister who did fish). This post makes me realize that I missed out on something really cool growing up. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a truly competitive sport... those **** fish will eat and I will bring them to hand.... bow to the might human you silly eater of hooks!!! **O** 

Actually.... I do get rather competitive with the fish when I'm out by myself. Its me vs them... and whether or not I can fool them into eating my offering. If I lose a lure in the bushes, then the fish win a round and I'm right back on em as soon as I can tie another one on. I don't know why... but I do tend to get a little wound up fishing (I know its supposed to wind you down) and its even worse when I have a small window of time to fish in... thats when I truly get into a run and gun style and my fishing becomes strangely intense. The only time I'm really pretty kicked back and relaxed is catfishing... but if I miss a strike or something, that **** intensity comes out and I'll do everything I can to get a fish out of that same spot.... weird.... I think I just need to see a therapist or something.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I see fishing as both. I definitely enjoy for sport and it is a great pastime, nice to get out and relax and accomplish something fun at the same time!


----------

